
Namecheap email regarding DNSSEC key rollover - jbg_
https://a.uguu.se/3ZhNBd53Hkg4.html
======
jbg_
I received this mail from Namecheap today with the subject line "Important:
Potential Internet Access Issues".

Apart from the weirdly misleading subject line, the advice in the mail is
really misguided IMO. If your ISP fails to update their trust anchor,
_disabling DNSSEC entirely_ for your domain will indeed let you access it
again, but it won't do anything for other sites that you can't access, and it
rather defeats the purpose of enabling DNSSEC in the first place if your first
troubleshooting step is to turn it off again.

